# IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod



## Beoras (29. September 2008)

*IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Ich bin derzeit am Tüfteln wie ich einen IFX-14 noch verbessern kann.
Beim betrachten der aktuellen News bin ich auf die Flüssigmetallkühlung von Danamics gestossen.
Da ich die größe des Kühlers gesehen habe musste ich sofort daran denken was wohl der IFX-14 mit einer entsprechenden Kühlmethode verbessert erreichen kann.
Jetzt fehlen aber noch einige Informationen:
1. Wie sind die Heatpipes aufgebaut (Querschnitt, Durchgängigkeit im Sockel, Füllung etc.)
2. Geplant ist ein Elektromagnetischer Antrieb nach diesem Vorbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei mit 12V Gleichspannung an dem schwarzen Areal (entweder ist das ein um die Leitungen gelegter Metallblock oder es wird alles direkt an die Leitungen gelötet) in Verbindung mit dem Magneten die Lorentzkraft als Antrieb für das Quecksilber verwendet wird.
Hat vieleicht wer Erfahrungen mit dieser Art von Antrieb? Oder gar Bezugsquellen? Kann das so funktionieren oder ist es utopisch das zu schaffen?
3. Die wohl wichtigste Frage:
nach dem kappen und entkernen der Heatpipes müssen ja Verlängerungen (inklusive Antrieb) angebracht werden, würdet ihr da Löten (Hartlot oder reichen da schon Weichlote?) oder Schweissen?
Und wie sieht es mit dem Material aus, halten die Heatpipes das Quecksilber in sich oder sind sie dafür nicht geeignet?

So ich denke das wären alle wichtigen Punkte, sollte jemandem noch was einfallen was für den Erfolg des Projekts wichtig ist bitte ich sehr darum das zu posten!
Danke fürs durchlesen!


----------



## flipflop (30. September 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Die Frage, die vielleicht zu vorderst geklärt werden sollte, wäre wohl die, ob die originalen Heatpipes sich überhaupt limitierend auf die Kühlleistung bei eingeplanter Be/Entlüftung auswirken und nicht der Abtransport der Wärme von den Lamellen die Grenzen setzt.


----------



## Beoras (30. September 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Heatpipes basieren auf dem Prinzip des Wechsels der Aggregatzustände.
Das bedeutet es herrscht auf jeden Fall eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen dem unterem Teil der Heatpipes und dem oberen Teil (ca. 10°K soweit ich das beurteilen kann).
Da es ein angetriebenes System ist und Quecksilber eine hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat sollte der Temperaturunterschied wesentlich geringer ausfallen.
Ob meine Theorie stimmt kann ich wohl nur im Praxistest beweisen.
In jedem Fall ist jede Komponente eines Kühlers wichtig, in anbetracht der hohen Kühlfläche des IFX-14 sollte eine Verbesserung in der Wärmeverteilung (die durch ein geringeres Delta-T beim Transfer vom Sockel erreicht wird) im gesamten Kühlkörper relativ sicher sein.
Beoras


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Bezüglich Verschluss:
Da du in der Gegenwart von Quecksilber (sowieso viel Spaß bei der Handhabung, ich hoffe, du triffst angemessene Schutzmaßnahmen für Unbeteiligte) weder löten noch schweißen kannst, brauchst du sowieso eine andere Methode, um den Kreislauf zu schließen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mit Schlauchstücken arbeiten.

Aber mal ehrlich: Glaubst du echt, dass der Aufwand im Vergleich zu z.B. einer Wakü gerechtfertigt ist?


----------



## Beoras (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Was ist denn dabei das Problem mit Quecksilber?
Und eigentlich hatte ich vor das Röhrensystem fertigzustellen bis auf ein paar einlässe für das Quecksilber, und diese Einlässe dann nach dem einfüllen des QS zuzulöten.
Was ist daran das Problem?
Und was den Aufwand angeht: ich habe dann ein relativ kleines System mit großer Kühlfläche und hocheffizientem Wärmetransfer.
Da der IFX-14 auch so schon in Konkurenz mit kleineren WaKüs treten kann hoffe ich doch sehr dass da eine starke Besserung in Richtung WaKü-Konkurenz stattfinden kann.
Und der Vorteil ist die Lautstärke (nämlich keine beim eigentlichen Kühler und ansonsten höchstens Lüftergeräusche), die Tatsache dass das Case transportfähig bleibt, und die leichte verpflanzbarkeit in ein anderes Case.
Imrahil


----------



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*



Beoras schrieb:


> Was ist denn dabei das Problem mit Quecksilber?



Quecksilber verdampft bei Raumtemperatur und ist hochgradig gesundheitsschädigend. Mit diesem Element sollte man nicht spaßen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

hinzu kommt ein recht hoher preis von quecksilber und meines wissens auch ein problem der beschaffung

als reines element darf das meines wissens eh nicht an privat verkauft werden


----------



## Beoras (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Beschaffungs und Sicherheitsprobleme habe ich keine, gearbeitet wird im Abzug oder einfach im freien (schädlich sind primär die Dämpfe bzw. wenn man vergisst die Hände nach der Arbeit damit zu waschen).
Ich dachte eher dass du ein Problem von Quecksilber im Kontakt mit Lot oder ähnliches meinst.
Was die Beschaffung angeht: QS ist nicht im Internet bestellbar aber beim Apotheker deines Vertrauens oder im Chemiefachhandel durchaus erhältlich.
Zu dem Vorschlag mit Schläuchen: krieg ich das überhaupt dicht?
Es wäre natürlich wesentlich einfacher, aber auf keinen Fall will ich das Quecksilber austritt, was noch schädlicher für die Elektronik sein dürfte als wenn Wasser austritt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*



Beoras schrieb:


> Was ist denn dabei das Problem mit Quecksilber?
> Und eigentlich hatte ich vor das Röhrensystem fertigzustellen bis auf ein paar einlässe für das Quecksilber, und diese Einlässe dann nach dem einfüllen des QS zuzulöten.
> Was ist daran das Problem?



Da Quecksilber schon bei Raumtemperatur verdampft, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass du die Hälfte der Füllung in der Nase hast, ehe das Material ausreichend weich zum Löten ist.
Die größe der Öffnung hat dabei nur einen geringen Einfluss - das Löt muss flüssig sein, damit es eine gute Verbindung ergeben kann und wenn es flüssig ist kann ein unter Druck stehendes Gas durch.



> Da der IFX-14 auch so schon in Konkurenz mit kleineren WaKüs treten kann hoffe ich doch sehr dass da eine starke Besserung in Richtung WaKü-Konkurenz stattfinden kann.
> Und der Vorteil ist die Lautstärke (nämlich keine beim eigentlichen Kühler und ansonsten höchstens Lüftergeräusche)



Es ist kein großes Problem, eine Waküpumpe leiser als einen Lüfter zu bekommen, erst recht wenn es um einen Mini-Kreislauf mit Single-Radi und nur einem zu kühlenden Objekt geht. In Sachen Platzverbrauch ist IFX14 auch nicht überlegen und ob Quecksilber so billig ist, dass der Preis günstiger bleibt...



> , die Tatsache dass das Case transportfähig bleibt, und die leichte verpflanzbarkeit in ein anderes Case.



Die Verfplanzbarkeit mag einen Tick besser sein, aber du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass der Kühler samt Pumpmechanismus mit schwerem Magneten (vermutlich am oberen Ende) und der auch nicht gerade leichten Füllung (es gibt nicht gerade viele Elemente, die leichter als Quecksilber sind) wärend des Transports montiert bleiben kann? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Ding schon fast nen Gefahrstofftransport darstellt. (wäre noch zu klären, ob du Quecksilber überhaupt ohne weitere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen verwenden darfst)
Eine Wakü dagegen ist schon transportfähiger als ein normaler IFX14.



Beoras schrieb:


> Beschaffungs und Sicherheitsprobleme habe ich keine, gearbeitet wird im Abzug oder einfach im freien (schädlich sind primär die Dämpfe bzw. wenn man vergisst die Hände nach der Arbeit damit zu waschen).



Die Dämpfe darf man afaik aber auch einfach so freisetzen...



> Ich dachte eher dass du ein Problem von Quecksilber im Kontakt mit Lot oder ähnliches meinst.



Würde ich auch nicht ausschließen. Quecksilber legiert afaik recht gern. Viel Spaß dabei, ein Lot zu finden, dass auf sein Resistenz gegenüber Quecksilber getestet wurde...



> Zu dem Vorschlag mit Schläuchen: krieg ich das überhaupt dicht?
> Es wäre natürlich wesentlich einfacher, aber auf keinen Fall will ich das Quecksilber austritt, was noch schädlicher für die Elektronik sein dürfte als wenn Wasser austritt...



Wenn du dir die größten Gedanken über die Elektronik machst, sollte man dir kein Quecksilber verkaufen...
(Mit Wasser hatte meine übrigens noch keine größeren Probleme)

Ansonsten können Schlauchverbindungen prinzipiell Quecksilber-dicht sein, wie mehrere Messaparaturen bei uns an der Uni beweisen.
Ich weiß aber nicht, was für Schläuche zum Einsatz kommen müssen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten können Schlauchverbindungen prinzipiell Quecksilber-dicht sein, wie mehrere Messaparaturen bei uns an der Uni beweisen.
> Ich weiß aber nicht, was für Schläuche zum Einsatz kommen müssen.



Ich vermute mal welche aus Teflon oder ähnlichem, denn das ist meines Wissens nach extrem dicht. (In ANbetracht der Tatsache, das die Dämpfe nicht austretten sollten; alledings weis ich nicht, ob das sich mit Quecksilber verträgt, aber ich vermute mal, das Teflon das auch aushalten müsste...)

Habe hier was gefunden: Galinstan ? Wikipedia , das soll ungiftig sein, aber ich denke mal, das wird ziemlich teuer sein....

Das könnte z.B. auch in der Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste von Coolaboratory (mit) drinne sein...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Liquid Pro enthält jedenfalls Gallium, Indium und Zinn. (neben Rhodium, Silber und Zink)
Die Preise sind afaik auch nicht so extrem hoch, bei den gringen Abgabemengen von Liquid Pro zahlt man sehr viel drauf.
Je nach dem Innenvolumen der Heatpipes könnte ein Füllung noch im zweistelligen Bereich liegen.
(Weiß nicht, wie der Typ von Coolaboratory heutzutage drauf ist - aber bevor er die Firma gegründet hat, wurde das Zeug von Hand zusammen geschmolzen und via eBay verkauft. Also nicht unbedingt ein Großunternehmen, vielleicht kann man auf Anfrage auch mal 100ml in der Flasche bekommen)


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Also Quecksilber würde ich nicht verwenden, da wenn der Stoff erstmal im Körper ist (durch einatmung, usw...) nicht mehr abgebaut werden kann (vom Körper und auch nicht durch medikamente).


----------



## PsYciXx (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Beoras, das ist nicht dein Ernst, mit Quecksilber arbeiten zu wollen, oder? Das Zeug ist hochtoxisch und flüchtig noch dazu.
Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob du im Abzug arbeitest, oder nicht. Außerdem frage ich mich, wie du die Abfälle entsorgen willst. Doch hoffentlich nicht in den Hausmüll kippen...
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie alt du bist, was du beruflich/schulisch machst usw., aber es würde mich doch schwer wundern, wenn du in der Apotheke oder im Chemikalienhandel Quecksilber bekommst.
Nicht umsonst werden heutzutage nach Möglichkeit keine Quecksilber haltigen Verbindungen mehr eingesetzt.
Was sich da wohl eher lohnen würde, ist eine Legierung zu suchen, die einen ähnlichen Schmelzpunkt hat, aber nicht so giftig ist.
Das schon vorgeschlagene Galinstan würde da wohl durchaus gut funktionieren, allerdings musst du sicherstellen, dass das Metall nicht in Kontakt zu irgendwelchen Alu-Bauteilen kommt, da es Aluminium auflöst.
Eine Alternative wäre dann außerdem noch, auf eine wässrige Salzlösung zu setzen. Die kannst du einfach selber herstellen, du brauchst nicht mit giftigen Metallen hantieren, du bekommst die notwendigen Salze einfach und das Prinzip ist das Gleiche.


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Ich glaube nicht was ich da alles lese.


----------



## clonez (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

benutz ganz einfach gallium, extreme wärmeaufnahme (bei reinem gallium aber nur über 30°C; schmelzpunkt) kriegste bei ebay

oder ne gallium-indium legierung (75% gallium), die hat nen schmelzpunkt von ca. 6°C
indium kriegste auch bei ebay, 1€/g; müssteste selber mischen, wird auch relative teuer aber der style (und nicht so ungesund wie quecksilber, aber auch nicht die temps).....

wenn es nur um extreme flüssigkühlungen geht, da gibt aber auch eine durchsichtige flüssigkeit, die kaum leitend ist und erst bei ziemlich niedrigen temperaturen "fest" wird; eher glibberig. mir fällt aber der name grad nicht ein

dadrin versenkste deinen pc und kühlst die flüssigkeit mit nem kompressor


----------



## Beoras (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

ne, es geht schon um eine kleine kühlung, einfach damit sie 1. Portabel bleibt (sowohl von CPU zu CPU als auch zu LAN-Partys) und 2. nicht sehr Laut ist.
Deshalb ja auch die Idee den IFX-14 als Basis einzusetzen.
Naja, ich mach mir jetzt mal mit den Anregungen hier auch meine eigenen Gedanken.
Danke an alle Posts, @rabit magst mal erläutern was dich hier so aufregt? 
Gruss,
Beoras


----------



## el barto (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Ich würde mal sagen das rabit das Quecksilber hier stört 

Quecksilber ist einfach nur sau gefährlich und nur um die Kühlleistung deines IFX-14 zu verbessern damit rumzubasteln steht nicht im Verhältnis zu den möglichen Folgen. 

Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, das du das Know-How und vor allem die Möglichkeit hast Quecksilber fachgerecht zu benutzen. 

mfg el barto


----------



## clonez (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

bei wärme fängt es an zu verdampfen, das würde ich auf keinsten fall im meiner lunge haben wollen...


----------



## Beoras (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

ich wollte bewusst wissen was ihn so aufregt und keine mutmassungen hören 
Beoras


----------



## rabit (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Also ich habe damals in der Schule mitgekriegt wie im Chemiunterricht sich 2 rauften und dann dabei eine Flasche Quecksilber umgefallen und zerbochen ist.

Die Menge kenn ich nicht aber der komplette Chemieraum musste deshalb neu renoviert werden vorher wurde der komplette Boden rausgerissen Bindemitel gestreut und enormer Aufwand betrieben werden damit niemand Gesundheitsschäden bekommt.

Gibt doch bestimmt praktischere und einfachere Kühlmethoden.

Peltierelement z.B ein Begriff? Delta t bis 100Kelvin zur Umgebungstemperatur


----------



## cami (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Ich glaube ich höre nicht richtig oder?

1stens mal, wie alt bist du überhaupt? (Genug alt um mit so einer GEFÄHRLICHEN SUBSTANZ um zu gehen?)

2tens: Bitte informiere dich erst mal über die durchaus gefährliche substanz Quecksilber!
z.B lies dir das mal durch, zu was das führen kann! Bundesamt für Gesundheit - Quecksilber

3tens: Stell dir vor, du gehst mit diesem Pc an eine Lan und vergiftest alle anderen dort. 
Weisst du wieviel Schadensersatz du denen bezahlen kannst? (Denke wenn du multimillionär wärst, würde es noch nicht genügen.)

4tens: Wenn du als Krüppel mit Nervenproblemen enden willst, mach es, aber in einem gesicherten Raum wo du niemand anders ausser dich selber gefärdest!

5tens: Entsorge die GIFTIGEN abfällen sachgemäss, falls du dein wie soll ich sagen *Krankes* ? Projekt durchführen willst.

mfg cami


----------



## Fabian (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

@ cami
reg dich mal ab
ich glaube er wusste nix von den Eigenschaften des Quecksilbers außer das es flüssig ist.
@ Beoras
Zum glück kann man Quecksilber nicht einfach so kaufen,zum wohle der Anderen
Insgesamt würde ich mich ersteinmal über Stoffe informieren die man für sowas verwenden kann,und zwar gefahrlos
Danach kannst du gerne wieder einen Thread aufmachen,und uns deine Pläne vorstellen


----------



## Beoras (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

@Fabian: naja, ich wusste über Quecksilber dass es ein Schwermetall ist, bei Raumtemperatur Dämpfe bildet und flüssig ist.
Über besonders große Giftigkeit war mir bis dato nichts bekannt.
Aber ich verstehe die Reaktionen hier nicht vollständig, wenn euere Zielsetzung sein sollte mich vom zukünftigen Posten abzuhalten, ok, euer Bier, schaffen werdet ihr es nicht, aber bisher dachte ich es wäre ein Forum in dem man auch unkonventionelle Fragen stellen darf ohne gleich von der "Bist du doof"-Truppe standrechtlich erschossen zu werden...
Beoras


----------



## Joey (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*



Beoras schrieb:


> @Fabian: naja, ich wusste über Quecksilber dass es ein Schwermetall ist, bei Raumtemperatur Dämpfe bildet und flüssig ist.
> Über besonders große Giftigkeit war mir bis dato nichts bekannt.
> Aber ich verstehe die Reaktionen hier nicht vollständig, wenn euere Zielsetzung sein sollte mich vom zukünftigen Posten abzuhalten, ok, euer Bier, schaffen werdet ihr es nicht, aber bisher dachte ich es wäre ein Forum in dem man auch unkonventionelle Fragen stellen darf ohne gleich von der "Bist du doof"-Truppe standrechtlich erschossen zu werden...
> Beoras



Habe auch schon festgestellt das hier einige Leute ...ich weiß nicht wie ich es ausdrücken soll...

Ich für mein Teil kann dich nur darum bitten , auch in Zukunft intressante Ideen /Theorien (Visionen) zu posten...

Einige User hier haben wohl noch nicht begriffen , das es primär um den Wissens-austausch geht in einem solch "elitären" Hardware Forum.Selbst "verrückte" oder auch und grade gefährliche Themen , kann man immer noch Sachlich behandeln und muss weder ausfallend noch beleidigend werden.

Sinnlos posts ála" Ich glaube nicht was ich da lese" , sind vollkommen überflüssig.
Der Ton in Cami´s Post ist auch unter aller Sau.sry

ja und btw muss und möchte auch ich dir anraten da nochmal umzudenken was die GEschichte mit dem Quecksilber betrifft.

ps : Möchte euch noch meine beiden Freunde vorstellen , Google und Wikipedia  (Wiki IST ein Traum für unwissende  )

zitat wiki :"Quecksilber wurde in der Vergangenheit neben Wasser als Arbeitsmittel in Dampfkraftwerken verwendet. Der Dampf des Metalles erreichte dabei eine Temperatur von 500 °C bei einem Druck von 10 bar. Trotz seiner thermodynamischen Vorteile setzte sich das Verfahren wegen der Giftigkeit des Metalles nicht durch."

Quecksilber ? Wikipedia

und nicht vergessen , würde es Menschen wie dich nicht geben .... die Erde wäre heute noch eine Scheibe  

greetz 

zu entschuldigen sind hier wohl meinerseits ausschliesslich rhetorik und grammatik ...aja ...und die grossbuchstaben an meiner Tastatur spinnen hin und wieder


----------



## Beoras (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

naja, QS werde ich wohl wirklich nicht verwenden, ich versuch mal ein alternatives konzept auszuarbeiten, wie sich gezeigt hat ist die Heatpipe innen wohl auch nicht vernickelt womit Quecksilber wegen Amalgambildung eh wegfällt.
Gruss Beoras


----------



## cami (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

@ Joey
Sinnlos posts ala" Ich glaube nicht was ich da lese" , sind vollkommen überflüssig.
Der Ton in Cami´s Post ist auch unter aller Sau.sry

Ich finde man sollte sich erst mal über die sachen Informieren z.B. mit deinen "Kollegen".

Wenn man es dann immernoch für sinnvoll hält aber nicht weiss wie man dieses etwas umsetzten kann, kann man durchaus hier (im Forum) Fragen.

Zu den Unnützlichen Antworten gehört im Übrigen auch dein Post.(Aber Wayne)

Falls das ganze zu Aggressiv rüber kam, möchte ich mich entschuldigen.

mfg cami


----------



## Klutten (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Vielleicht ist es euch jetzt möglich, eure Diskussion wieder auf ein angemessenes Niveau anzuheben. Darum bitte -> ruhig bleiben.

Beoras hat mittlerweile ja mitbekommen, dass sein Vorhaben undenkbare Folgen für seine Gesundheit haben wird, geschweige denn die nahezu unmögliche Beschaffung des Metalls. Das Projekt selbst ist weiterhin sehr interessant, eine alternative Lösung aber unumgänglich.


----------



## Fabian (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Vielleicht könnte man die Heatpipe mit einem Gas füllen,was einen sehr guten wärmetransport ermöglicht.
Wenn es das entsprechende Gas gibt


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

die heatpipes sind schon mit einer gasähnliches substanz gefüllt... manche auch mit flüssigkeiten;
es wird so oder so sehr schwer, die wärmetransportfähigkeit von heatpipes noch zu steigern, gerade bei einem qualitätskühler wie dem IFX14...
die idee mit flüssigen metall ist schon richtig gut, die frage ist nur, ob sie auch praktisch umzusetzen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Heatpipes sind sowohl mit Gas wie auch mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt, genauer:
Mit einer Flüssigkeit, die unter dem herschenden Druck bei der angestrebten Temperatur verdampft.
Beim verdampfen wird nämlich mit Abstand die größte Energiemenge pro Temperaturanstieg aufgenommen und abgeführt.
Mehr geht ohne aktive Bewegung des Mediums nicht. (-> Wakü oder halt Flüssigmetall mit all seinen Nachteilen)


----------



## Beoras (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Es gibt noch eine Stufe höher, nämlich durch Nanoröhren 
Aber das Material in der Größenordnung ist unbezahlbar, und afaik wurden bislang noch nie so lange Nanoröhren gezüchtet dass sie für diese Art des Wärmetransfers sinnvoll einsetzbar wären *g*
Kennt jemand eventuel wen den man noch nach entsprechenden Alternativen ausfragen könnte?
Imrahil


----------



## PsYciXx (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Hm, wenn ich mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lasse, ist ein flüssiges Metall gar nicht unbedingt notwendig.
Du brauchst im Prinzip nur eine Flüssigkeit, die bei entsprechenden Temperaturen extrem flüchtig ist und einen hohen Dampfdruck hat. Man müsste einfach mal genau herausfinden, was in den Heatpipes überhaupt normalerweise drin ist und sich dann überlegen, ob man zum Beispiel Isoprop dafür einsetzen könnte.
Das ist bei Raumtemperatur flüchtig, dürfte aber relativ schnell wieder zum Kondensieren zu bringen sein, wenn man es entsprechend herunterkühlt.
Die Entzündlichkeit sollte hier keine Rolle spielen, da der Flammpunkt zwar bei 285 K liegt, aber du in deinem Rechner wohl keine offene Flamme haben wirst und die Zündtemperatur bei etwa 723 K.
Die Frage dabei ist allerdings, wie die Kühlung realisiert werden kann. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein normaler Kühler genug Wärme abführen kann, damit eine ausreichende Kühlung stattfindet.
Das würde mich durchaus mal interessieren, ob das klappen könnte.

Mal im direkten Vergleich:

Quecksilber: Dampfdruck bei 293K -> 0.17 Pa; spez. Wärmekapazität: 0,140 kJ/Kg*K
Isopropanol: Dampfdruck bei 293K ->  43 hPa; spez. Wärmekapazität: 2,560 kJ/Kg*K

Prinzipiell sollte das also recht gut funktionieren. Isoprop ist recht einfach zu bekommen, zwar nicht unbedingt das harmloseste Zeug, was man bekommt, aber an sich nicht schädlich, solange man es nicht stundenlang einatmet.
Es ist zwar als Reizend (Xi) eingestuft, aber es gibt wirklich Schlimmeres...
Wie gesagt, ein bischen Vorsicht im Umgang und eine gute Belüftung reichen da völlig aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*



Beoras schrieb:


> Es gibt noch eine Stufe höher, nämlich durch Nanoröhren
> Aber das Material in der Größenordnung ist unbezahlbar, und afaik wurden bislang noch nie so lange Nanoröhren gezüchtet dass sie für diese Art des Wärmetransfers sinnvoll einsetzbar wären *g*


 
Direkte Wärmeleitung, auch mit Nanoröhren, ist auf größere Entfernungen unterlegen, die transportierte Leistung sinkt exponentiell.
Ansonsten wäre Diamant auf kurzen Distanzen noch besser als Nanoröhren und richtungsunabhängig 




PsYciXx schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lasse, ist ein flüssiges Metall gar nicht unbedingt notwendig.
> Du brauchst im Prinzip nur eine Flüssigkeit, die bei entsprechenden Temperaturen extrem flüchtig ist und einen hohen Dampfdruck hat. Man müsste einfach mal genau herausfinden, was in den Heatpipes überhaupt normalerweise drin ist und sich dann überlegen, ob man zum Beispiel Isoprop dafür einsetzen könnte.


 
Heatpipes enthalten z.T. schlichtweg Wasser bei leichtem Unterdruck.
Für Eigenbauten wird meist Kühlmittel aus Klimaanlagen eingesetzt.
Aber irgendwie sehe ich nicht ganz, wie du die Kühlleistung eines Heatpipekühlers durch eine Änderung der Füllung der Heatpipes steigern willst.
Ich glaub nicht, dass die Hersteller so blöd sind, ungeeignete Füllungen zu verwenden.
Bestenfalls kann man noch durch Anpassung an den eigenen Temperaturbereich eine Verbesserung erzielen.


----------



## PsYciXx (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Ich sage ja nicht, dass die Hersteller ungeeignete Füllungen verwenden, aber da wird sicherlich der Kostenfaktor noch eine große Rolle spielen.
Wasser gibts recht günstig aus der Leitung, andere Flüssigkeiten müsste man einkaufen, was zwangsläufig wieder zu einer Preiserhöhung der Kühler führen würde.
Wenn ich dann höre, dass da z. T. einfach Wasser bei leichtem Unterdruck drin ist, halte ich es durchaus für möglich, den Prozess effektiver zu gestalten. Daher muss eine Flüssigkeit her, die schon bei etwa 40°C leicht flüchtig ist. Damit steigt der Dampfdruck und auch die Energiemenge, die aufgenommen wird.


----------



## Beoras (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Naja, aber aus meiner Anfangstheorie musst du noch nichtmal was streichen um deinen Ansatz auszuschliessen.
Aufgrund des Kühlkonzepts durch Verdampfung ist schon Übertragungsbedingt mit einem erheblichen Temperaturunterschied zwischen dem unteren und oberem Teil der Heatpipe zu rechnen.
Und zwar unabhängig vom benutzten Kühlmittel.
Ein Kollege meinte sponten "wieviel kostet der Kühler eigentlich" als ich ihm meinen Plan erläuterte als ich sagte 50€ meinte er dann wäre wohl mit einer qualitativen Heatpipe zu rechnen.
Mein Tipp (ohne nachgesehen zu haben) ist eine Kupferheatpipe die aussen (nicht innen) vernickelt ist, ich suche immer noch einen Heatpipespendenden IFX-14, denn irgendwie hat niemand ein kaputtes exemplar davon...
Wird wohl doch ein Sprung ins kalte Wasser oder ich lass es weil 60 euro nur fürs nachschauen rauszupulvern find ich irgendwie kacke, am Ende gehts gar nicht 
Imrahil


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Du könntest ja auch erstmal mit Kupferrohr testen, ob der Wärmetransport an sich funktioniert.
N CPU-Kühler kann man später draus machen.


----------



## Beoras (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Einen vollständigen Neubau wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden.
Deshalb ja auch die Idee den IFX-14 zu verwenden, weil ich da keinen großen Ärger gehabt hätte von wegen Kühlleisstung und ähnlichem...
Dass die eigentliche Pumpe funktioniert bin ich absolut überzeugt, ich hab sie ja schon in Aktion gesehn.
Bzw. beim Danamics LM10 wird genau dieses Prinzip ja eingesetzt.
Imrahil


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Ich mein auch nicht, dass du einen ganzen Kühler bauen sollst oder stelle das Prinzip allgemein in Frage.
Ich meine, dass du, ehe due 60€ in den Sand setzt, erstmal an einem Stück Rohr testen sollst, ob DU die Sachen auch in ausreichender Qualität umgesetzt bekommst


----------



## Beoras (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Ok, gut, das ist ein Argument, mal nachher noch beim McTec vorbei gehn und schauen ob der Kupferrohre hat 
Aber ich warte erstmal auf die Antwort ob das Ding aus Kupfer besteht beim IFX-14 
Habe heute mal wieder an Thermalright geschrieben, hab da wohl inzwischen mein eigenes Postfach *g*
Imrahil


----------



## Beoras (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Also, die Heatpipes bestehen aus Kupfer wurde von Thermalright bestätigt, Kupferrohre versuche ich gerade noch aufzutreiben, der McTec hat keine und man konnte mir auch keinen Tipp geben wo ich welche finde.
Aber grade eben blieb mir dann doch die Spucke weg beim Preis von Galinstan 
Obergrenze wäre folgende Menge:  	
((0,158 * 2) + 0,122) * Pi * 0,004 * 0,004 * (m * m * m) * 4 = 88,0651253 Milliliter
Für 4 Heatpipes ist das ein Maximalvolumen von 88 Milliliter, und das würde gute 800€ zuzüglich Mehrwertsteuer kosten XD
Dafür is die Lieferung frei Haus *roflmao*
Naja, dazu mal wieder kein Kommentar 
Jetzt überlege ich grade ob ich meinen alten Chemielehrer frage ob der mir mal eben sein Laboratorium zur verfügung stellt, die Grundlegenden substanzen sollten ja 1.) billiger zu kaufen sein und 2.) in der Kombination meine Fähigkeiten nicht übersteigen.
Ich fürchte aber trotzdem dass das ein tödliches Problem sein könnte *g*


----------



## Fabian (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Baumarkt


----------



## Beoras (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

xD owned
Naja, mal nachher vorbeifahren *g*
Imrahil


----------



## KTMDoki (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Kupferrohre bekommt man auch bei jedem Installateur...

da kann ja auch mal nachfragen...

und weißt schon, welches Mittel du verwenden wirst?
Quecksilber und Galinstan kannst ja anscheindend schon mal vergessen...


----------



## Gast 9973 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

ich glaube das der Kühler jetzt schon an seinem LImit ist 

Auch mi Flüssgmetall und 3000 rpm Lüftern kriegt man da nur noch minimalste Tempraturverbesserungen raus.


----------



## Beoras (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

naja die reviewergebnisse des LM10 haben mich ziehmlich enttäuscht.
Ich denke ich investiere meine Zeit lieber in ne gute WaKü als in so ein Projekt, zumal ich nach wie vor keine günstige Flüssigmetalllegierung gefunden habe...
Aber trotzdem danke für alle Hinweise und Tipps!
Gruss Imrahil


----------



## faibel (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden Beoras das du die Heatpipes mit einer Art Flüssigmetall füllen wolltest ?
Wenn ja solltest du dir die grundsätzliche Funktionsweise von Heatpipes ansehen und du wirst gaaaanz schnell feststellen das deine Idee mehr als Humbug war.


----------



## Beoras (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*



faibel schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden Beoras das du die Heatpipes mit einer Art Flüssigmetall füllen wolltest ? Wenn ja solltest du dir die grundsätzliche Funktionsweise von Heatpipes ansehen und du wirst gaaaanz schnell feststellen das deine Idee mehr als Humbug war.


 Ähm, beschäftige dich mit dem LM10, genau das gleiche wollte ich bauen, und dafür als Grundgerüst den IFX-14 nehmen. Und das funktioniert sehr wohl, aber weder besonders effizient noch besonders günstig (wie man wiederum am LM10 sehr deutlich sehen konnte). Gruss


----------



## hyperionical (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: IFX-14 Flüssigmetall-Mod*

Das eigentliche Problem ist die Fläche des Prozessors, d.h. um einen besseren Kühler zu schaffen muss man diese Fläche vergrößern. man müste also z.b ein reisigen Boden entwerfen der selbst Heatpipes enthält um die Abtransport-fläche zu vergrößern  dort wäre dann mehr Platz für mehr Heatpipes und ergo mehr Wärmetransport. 
Ansonsten kannst du dir ja mal den Mod von Fabian anguggen (>>>Klick!<<<), vlt wäre das ja ein sinnvoller Ansatz, welcher auch leicht umsetzbar wäre. Du könnst dann zusätzlich die Heatpipes je 2 nach auchen und innen biegen und durch größere Flächenteile (durchgehend) die effektiv kühlende Oberfläche vergrößern.


----------

